# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Lighting solutions for an extremely low ceiling height

## frantelle89

Hi there, 
currently doing a granny flat conversion and my ceiling height after gyprock is 2030. The gyprock and wiring hasnt gone in yet so I am able to explore all options. I should also note above the gyprock ceiling is only 90mm clearance (the timber) between the roof sheeting and ceiling. 
What are my options?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Wall lights and other forms of uplighting

----------


## Blue gum

Try this Fozz light from Beacon Lighting. I needed a low heat/low energy light with low clearnace. They cost about $69 each. http://www.beaconlighting.com.au/cats/lowenergy09.pdf  Fozz Stil Fixedsku 180820 - white
sku 180821 - chrome
sku 180822 - brushed chrome Dia 112mm Depth 55mm Cut - out 95mm
1 x 9 Watt 4000k, 240 Volt
IP23 rating
Megaman GX53 15,000 hour
CFL included

----------


## frantelle89

Thanks guys. I like the idea of the uplighting/wall lighting and the slim downlights, but I read somewhere downlights are not good for a low ceiling height due to making the room look closed in. Is this true? Also what types/number of uplighting/wall lighting would I need to fill a room properly 4.8m x 3.5m?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Thanks guys. I like the idea of the uplighting/wall lighting and the slim downlights, but I read somewhere downlights are not good for a low ceiling height due to making the room look closed in. Is this true? Also what types/number of uplighting/wall lighting would I need to fill a room properly 4.8m x 3.5m?

  Downlights are spot lights.  Great for picking out work areas and features such as sculptures.....useless as room lighting. 
In terms of the lighting design with respect to uplighting......this is where it would be best to talk to a lighting shop or even a lighting designer.  There is some free software out there like Microlux Light - Lighting design software but it does require some specialist knowledge.  Spend a little bit extra and get the job done right first time....

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning frantelle89 
We also have 2050mm ceilings in our basement - I felt very insecure when we had naked incandescent bulbs - feared I was going to hit my head and electrocute myself..... 
See my solution - el cheapo flattish light fitting - standard size CFL's (or incandecent) bulbs fit inside. 
Cheers 
Graeme 
Sorry;  You cannot see picture.   Recent changes to forum seem to have stopped my computer downloading images!

----------


## frantelle89

I've made a decision with what lights to use and a lecco friend has roughed in the wiring. in one half which will be a bedroom, 2 x 300mm shallow round fluros with plastic oyster covers and in the other room which will serve as an office a long twin stick slaoow fluro at the back half where a desk is located and a third round fluro at the entrance. Does anyone know roughly how much spread a 300mm round fluro with the diffuser will spread?

----------


## dayvg

You could recess the oyster lights into the ceiling in know only 90mm but still makes a difference

----------


## Bruiser

I'd go for a 'pelmet' fluoro.  Build a L out off the wall, up towards (but not all the way to) the ceiling.  A shelf, of sorts.  Drop some 2 foot fluoros in on their backs, and let the ceiling take care of the rest.  As the 'bulk' is effectively a cornice, you'll get good light, less pokey.

----------

